# pcanywhere+win2000+winxp



## antigest (8. Oktober 2004)

Hi, 

es geht also um fernsteuerung mittels pcanywhere von meinem xp zum win2000...

xp direkt an dsl (ohne router usw.) und win2000 hinter einen router (draytek)...dyn ip des router bekannt, rechner ip bekannt, es scheint so als verbindung aufgebaut zu sein, aber ich muß noch ein bennutzer und kennwort eingeben...

win2000 pc hat nur ein benutzer, beim hochfahren, braucht man sich nicht anzumelden(kennwort usw.)....also ich weiss es nicht was mit dieses login ist!

von xp zu xp klappt es super...

übrigens...router ist nicht passwort geschützt, und TCP, UDP, 5631, bzw 5632 sind freigeschaltet

ich würde mich freuen über jedes idee, weil ich hab gar keinen mehr
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





danke


----------



## dAmIsTa (11. Oktober 2004)

ich habe ja ein verdammt großes verständnis in sachen netzwerken aber deine version verstehe ich nicht.
Ich verstehe das folgendermaßen:





So würde ich es vorschlagen:





Wenn ich da was nicht verstanden haben sollte kann man es immer noch ändern.


----------



## antigest (12. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

sorry, ich glaube das ich falsch formuliert habe...

also mein pc mit winxp sitzt in karlsruhe, und ist direkt am dsl angeschlossen

win2000 pc sitzt im würzburg, und ist mittels draytek router mit internet verbunden (auch dsl)

wie gesagt es kommt eine verbindung zustande, aber ich soll noch ein bennutzername und kennwort eingeben...ich glaube es kommt von win2000, und ich kenne mich hier überhaupt nicht aus

oder es liegt doch am router konfiguration

mit ein xp rechner (z.b. im köln) direkt am dsl ohne router angeschlossen habe ich keine prob verbindung aufzubauen


für weitere hilfe bin ich dankbar


----------



## Maximodo (12. Oktober 2004)

Was für eine Authentifizierung hast du beim PC Anywhere Host gewählt? Nimm doch einfach die von PC Anywhere und leg direkt in den Eigenschaften vom Host einen neuen Benutzer an.


----------



## antigest (12. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

das habe ich doch gemacht...aber ich weiss nicht woher kommt die verdammte passwort abfrage!


----------



## Maximodo (12. Oktober 2004)

Hmm versteh ich nicht ganz  also du hast deine PC Anywhere Anmeldung? Gibst dass Passwort und den Benutzernamen ein oder hast ihn fest im Remote abgespeichert?
Wie sieht denn das Fenster aus wo du die Benutzerdaten eintragen musst? Kannst du mal einen Screenshot posten?


----------



## dAmIsTa (12. Oktober 2004)

also das prinzip ist ja einfach. Ich würde dir allerdings empfehlen RADMIN zu benutzen. Ist einfacher und genauso leistungsstark.


----------

